# Bench Cookies



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

While using a hole saw to make knobs for my router table I got the idea to make some Rockler knockoff bench cookies. I simply glued some anti-slide rubber on each side of a hole cutout. One of them is pictured to the left of my router plate w/motor mount.


----------

